# 1st time ever at the range



## m3coupe4me (Aug 18, 2008)

So yesterday I took a half day from work and headed across the bridge to Bensalem, Pa, about 20mins north of Philadelphia, where I went to Pistol People http://www.pistolpeople.com. The owner rented us Glock 17's, and I have to say I quite enjoyed shooting that gun. I mean, that was my first time ever shooting a handgun, so it's hard for me to make a fair assessment on it, but everything felt good and we were able to operate them thanks to a quick run down on the the components before we started shooting.

So take a look at my target here and give me some feedback as to how you all think my shooting looks. I was 25 yards from the target and left handed. I think perhaps I was putting too much pressure on the trigger or my finger wasn't in the right place, but that's where I need some input.

Thanks!


----------



## z3ro06 (Aug 24, 2008)

That grouping doesnt look to bad to me?


----------



## Slick (Feb 16, 2008)

25 yards or 25 feet?

That looks like nice grouping either way.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Good shooting. For a first time ever shooting a handgun, I'd say that's improbable to get those results from 25 yards. I need to get me a Glock. :mrgreen:

You said you were shooting left handed, are you predominantly right handed?


----------



## m3coupe4me (Aug 18, 2008)

Yes, I'm sorry, 25 feet, not yards. I'm predominately left handed, although I do a few things right (like swing a bat or golf club and play a guitar).

I really think the way I was pulling the trigger was having an effect on the direction of the rounds. I'll work on that. Nonetheless, very entertaining. Ha, I was even sweating, which made the instructor laugh.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Good for you! Very nice shooting! Get a Glock for your first handgun! Did you get a good feel for the trigger reset on the G17? You should be proud of yourself. Whatever you are doing now....make it a habit...don't overthink things and you obviously don't need much schooling in the sight picture/aiming department. Don't lose it! Indeed, your off to the right was likely your trigger technique........too little in my opinion. Maybe put that trigger finger into the trigger a bit more or less depending. Did you shoot left handed only, or with a two hand hold? I place my off hand index finger on the pad on the front of the trigger guard to somewhat adjust for my tight hold and pull to the right of my strong hand in a two hand hold. If I'm shooting strong hand only....I tend to use a little bit less trigger finger into the trigger. Since the pistol you used was a rental, the rear sight may also be a bit off center. Say....if you've got some time.....check into the GSSF and becoming a member. You'll get a good price rebate on your first Glock, the GSSF report, and write up your story of your experience you've posted here and a little more explanation...send it to the GSSF in the contest...and maybe you could win yourself a free Glock pistol! Now that would be awesome! Good luck with it all and welcome to the Glock world and the shooting sports!


----------

